# lightest, most breatheable, waterproof jacket?



## expatrider (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm need something waterproof, but my body temp runs pretty warm, so it has to be really light, not thermal, and really breatheable. I am looking at buying the Gore Fusion GT AS jacket. Anything better than this out there??


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm very happy with the Showers Pass Elite 2.0. I think GoreTex AS is supposed to suck less than GoreTex Pac-lite, but I found some independent test results a while ago and it didn't test as well as eVent, which is the fabric for the Showers Pass Elite jacket. I find I still unzip the arm pits a lot of the time, so I'm really glad that in my do-over I chose a jacket with pit zips.


----------



## expatrider (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks - i'll check it out.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

expatrider said:


> I'm need something waterproof, but my body temp runs pretty warm, so it has to be really light, not thermal, and really breatheable. I am looking at buying the Gore Fusion GT AS jacket. Anything better than this out there??


You are going to roast in any waterproof jacket.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I used to think that, too, until I purchase an eVent jacket. A month later, bought a Novara brand eVent jacket at REI. 

It's amazing. Best cycling clothing purchase I've made.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Le Duke said:


> I used to think that, too, until I purchase an eVent jacket. A month later, bought a Novara brand eVent jacket at REI.
> 
> It's amazing. Best cycling clothing purchase I've made.


Not IME. eVent functions no better than Goretex in preventing heat build up. I require mesh or knit panels for that, and they are not waterproof.

BTW I can not find a Novara eVent cycling jacket on the REI site.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

IME No such product truly exists. It's either waterproof, or it's breathable, and when exercising NEVER are they both.

As a lifelong skier, I've sought the holy grail, and spent stoopid $ in search of the ^^^.
For walking the dogs in the rain, I use a Mtn Hardware rain shell w/ pit zips that works very well, 
yet if I try to ride in it, every time I get soaked from the inside out.

For riding, I carry Patagonia's Dragonfly that weighs nothing, packs small, and breathes very well.
It is far from waterproof, gives some wind protection, and will keep me warm, not dry during a 2 hour wet ride.

For cooler weather a Marmot Wind Shirt is an awesome product, and works well for aerobic sports.
Soft shells are a great compromise, and are popular for good reason, just don't expect to stay dry in a driving rain.

OP, posted not to pee on your cereal, only to provide some hard found truth vs. all the mfg's ad campaigns.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

My experiences have been the same as the above two...waterproof breathable does not work, no matter how hard the sales people/companies try to foist it--and I work for one.

What they are good for is when you absolutely must stay dry and out of the wind...typically freezing temperatures or below. You then have to rely on your base layer/mid layer to wick the sweat away from you and up to the waterproof membrane, AND to have a high enough heat and pressure (ie, enough body heat to evaporate the sweat) to force the sweat through the membrane. Any 'breathability' comes from venting; remember, the fabric is essentially windproof, and that works both ways.

Flyin W makes an excellent suggestion with regards to softshells. They are far and above more breathable than a shell, but do nothing against big fat rain drops. You can get some respite from using a water-repellent coating on the softshell. Better to be warm and comfortable than soaked, cold, and not wet from the rain. Carry a change of clothes in a drybag or other waterproof conveyance.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Flyin_W said:


> IME No such product truly exists. It's either waterproof, or it's breathable, and when exercising NEVER are they both.
> 
> As a lifelong skier, I've sought the holy grail, and spent stoopid $ in search of the ^^^.
> For walking the dogs in the rain, I use a Mtn Hardware rain shell w/ pit zips that works very well,
> ...


Exactly my experience.

I dress to stay warm while wet. Always wool (year round). Usually just add a wind vest with mesh sides and/or back when colder or raining. Needs to be heavy rain (by WEsTern Oregon standards) or <20F to wear a full shell, usually a soft shell treated with Nikwax.

I have a soft shell untreated wind jacket I use for commuting (because it is blaze orange). Even when I wear just a thin long sleeve base layer (needed to stay warm) I soak the shirt with sweat on a moderate pace 20minute ride at 30F.


----------



## expatrider (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. These are all good points. I don't ride in monsoon conditions, so maybe a softshell with good water resistance would be the better option. As to these, what are the better products?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

There are new, "better than eVent" fabrics available now, such as Polartec Neoshell. They come in softshell versions and cost big $$$.

I use a Marmot Mica jacket which is very thin and light. However, I purposely drop the exertion level down so as not to sweat things up too badly.

A Poncho is also very breathable.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2011)

I've always been very impressed with the Pace Event 3X jacket, the Cotic/AQR crew have them and I got my brother one for xmas a couple of years back. It's super light, it's warm when used with layers and it's w-a-y more breathable than my Endura Convert. If I was buying a new waterproof right now, it's what I'd go for.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

For rainy/wet and colder conditions I use the Gore Bike Wear Contest Windstopper. I got it on sale at REI for ~$75 down from $160. Just went out with it the other day. It's not the warmest jacket on the planet but with a nice wool base layer (wool is amazing!!) it keeps you plenty warm and plenty dry. I got back from the ride and the jacket was barely wet. The sleeves run a little lone, but I like being able to put them over my gloves, so no biggie. The zipper is backwards - I thought it was a woman's jacket at first - but I love it. The only thing I don't like is that when fully zipped it feels tight around my adam's apple...but I just unzipped it a little bit and enjoyed every minute of the ride. It's SUPPOSED to wick moisture while also being waterproof/windproof and vent the moisture through the semi-permeable skin, but I don't think there's a garment on the planet that does that. It's nothing like my North Face jacket that turns my thoracic cavity into a sweaty sauna though. I was dry when I took it off and the shell dried within minutes. Nice jacket at a pretty decent price point. Couldn't be happier with it other than the zipper (not a big deal, just odd) and tiny neck.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I'm very happy with the Showers Pass Elite 2.0. I think GoreTex AS is supposed to suck less than GoreTex Pac-lite, but I found some independent test results a while ago and it didn't test as well as eVent, which is the fabric for the Showers Pass Elite jacket. I find I still unzip the arm pits a lot of the time, so I'm really glad that in my do-over I chose a jacket with pit zips.


+1 here
I have the Elite 2.1 and it is lightweight and breathes very well. I use the zip pits all the time and the back has a opening that allows for good airflow.

Shower Pass is up in Oregon and if anyone knows about rain it should be these guys...

Woody


----------



## expatrider (Feb 1, 2005)

After looking into it a little more, I have read good things about the polartec neoshell, but it's availability in a jacket good for cycling is pretty limited right now. Options include the Westcomb Shift and Switch jackets, but these are silly money ($400+). I saw this on Bikerumor which looks like a good option Sugoi and Polartec Teaming Up for Fall 2013 - Bike Rumor and I might hold off until more options like this come out later this year.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Agree with all the above but waiting is not going to get you anything that much better.

Also if you are riding backcountry or know there will be rain you need something so just have to go pick something and roll with it.

I have had really good luck with my gore alp-x rain coat (GoreTex Paclite) I hve owned Event products and like those as well, jsut get something that you can carry easy and you will be comfortable in and if the Gore Fusion you mentioned is a good deal I would not hesitate.


----------



## Sloppy (Nov 28, 2012)

Check out Foxwear.net. This company is based in Idaho and Lou (the owner) will take your measurements and alter his products so you get a great fit. He has jackets, pants, etc. Choice of fabrics including Neoshell. Reasonable prices. I'm not affiliated with them in any way. I have a pair of Foxwear pants that I bike in and they are outstanding.


----------



## JBCslt (Jan 22, 2013)

I spent 4 rainy months hiking the Appalachian Trail last year. From my experience, waterproof and breathable are antonyms. EIther you get wet from sweat or you get wet from rain. A "wind shirt" would be your best bet. I use a very lightweight Brooks polyester jacket, but there are some less expensive options out there.

Also, as someone else suggested - wear wool. Icebreaker, Smartwool, Stoic - all make great merino shirts. Check backcountry.com for sale prices.


----------



## Whistlepigs (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with the people saying no such animal exist. Have spent lots of money looking for one and never found it and I also agree with the wool, great stuff it is.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

i always look for zippers under the arms on rain jackets.


----------



## XSportsSusan (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm on my second 02 jacket and have found them to be completely waterproof and fairly breathable. I agree--if a jacket is totally breathable, it's not going to be waterproof. I find I don't sweat too much in the 02, and I wear it for running as well as biking. It's surprisingly warm. The only downside is that the fabric is a bit papery, which means it can rip easily.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Second, or third, the notion that no such animal exists.

A breathable, sleeveless, shell on top of puffy fleece, or wool sweater, with a thin wool base is my favorite.

Pants, for years I've used Campmor fleece pants with the pockets cut out and sewn over. Back when they cost about $20, and can be used for just about anything... Biking, thick long underwear for hunting, cold weather running pants,... They are like tights but are not really tight, breath well and don't look nearly as silly.


----------

